# First week in December off to a good start



## bvonny12 (Jan 3, 2012)

Solid fishing on the grand


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

nice!


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

Well done! My favorite place to fish. Hoping it’s clean this weekend


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

Well done! My favorite place to fish. Hoping it’s clean this weekend


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice job!!!!


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

yea grand was on fire last weekend. landed 8 sunday in about 4 hours and had at least that many pull downs... landed 12 Monday with a bunch of pull downs I missed in about 4 hours or so


----------



## bvonny12 (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah I don't know how many we pulled from the pipe bridge down but is was a good few days, multiple reports of walleye caught too and a guy pulled over 70fish in two days, I personally watched him land close to 20 on the boat before he moved


----------



## Lucky311 (Dec 28, 2016)

Started out awesome yesterday in the Grand, first steel head in the boat was just over 9 1/2 pounds. Trolled another 20 minutes then the motor quit so that ended the day. Well worth it though that is the largest steel head i have caught so far. Ordered parts for the motor and will be out by early next week again.


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

Where do you guys launch your boats? Thinking about hitting grand this weekend


----------



## bvonny12 (Jan 3, 2012)

Grand river landing in pville


----------



## Lucky311 (Dec 28, 2016)

Fairport Harbor port authority. then run the river up from the lake.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Any body know what the weather might be for a fellow making a 3.5 hour drive up to fairport, say early Saturday morning ?


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

glasseyes said:


> Any body know what the weather might be for a fellow making a 3.5 hour drive up to fairport, say early Saturday morning ?


Supposed to get some snow on Saturday. Never can tell how much around here. Could be a little, could be a lot.


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

Am thinking about a Sunday trip in the boat out there.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

glasseyes said:


> Any body know what the weather might be for a fellow making a 3.5 hour drive up to fairport, say early Saturday morning ?


Gonna be pretty cold. Snow is supposed to be Friday. Not supposed to get much on Saturday, but you never know. Winds out of the south, southwest at 10-15mph. That means the swells in the harbor won't be too bad. North winds make it much different. Launch ramp is well protected by the breakwall and fishing pier. Can get from the ramp to the river without any trouble. Might be ice on the launch ramp since overnight temps will be in the 20s.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I will be fishing from shore


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Trolled river on Sun 12-03, went 23-35 trolling spoons and crankbaits at 1.8-2.0 mph. Fished from 7:30-3:00. Had 5 doubles, what a great day to be fishing, just wish one of the kids could have experienced it.


----------

